# Cuadra - Lado de una manzana (medida de distancia)



## *claire*

hola, 

je voudrais savoir comment traduire cette expression.
Est-ce que c'est un équivalent de "à 2 pas" ou pas ?

ex : Ella vivia en la calle Treinta y Tres, a cuatro cuadras de la plaza

_Elle vivait rue Treinta y Tres, à 2 pas de la place.

_ou alors

_Elle vivait rue Treinta y Tres, à quatre maisons de la place._

quelle est la meilleure traduction ? avez-vous autre chose à me proposer ? 

gracias


----------



## marcoszorrilla

También puede ser ".. a cuatro calles..."


----------



## enbuenromance

Hola, "una cuadra" equivale a la distancia de "une rue", no a la distancia de un paso ni de cuatro casas (maisons). Es decir:
"Elle vivait rue Treinta y Tres, a quatre rues de la place..."
Por casualidad te refieres a la calle Treinta y Tres de Montevideo?
Si es el caso, saludos desde aquí!!


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Por ahí iba mi respuesta:



> Cuadra.
> 
> * 6.     * f. Cuarta parte de una milla.
> * 8.     * f. Espacio de una calle comprendido *entre dos esquinas*; lado de una manzana.


----------



## fideliodebeethoven

hola,
on peut utiliser aussi l'expression "pâtés de maisons" : Elle vivait à 4 pâtés de maisons de ... 
@+

le pâté de maison es lo que equivale a un lado de manzana


----------



## *claire*

Gracias ! 
(intento de traducir un texto de Mario Benedetti, por lo tanto, la calle Treinta y Tres es efectivamente la de Montevideo !)
saludos desde Francia !


----------



## yserien

f. Espacio de una calle comprendido entre dos esquinas; lado de una manzana.(DRAE)


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Claire !

Tu peux simplement traduire en mètres, une "cuadra" est estimée à environ 100 mètres (du moins en Argentine. Je ne sais pas si en Uruguay la distance d'un pâté de maison est "homologuée"). En mètres, la traduction serait plus naturelle.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## amigopepe

La expresión de marcoszorrilla me parece acertada: "a cuatro calles" en cuyo caso la perspectiva buscada es de expresar, como el número 4, que significa vulgarmente: "unas pocas" y se intentaría expresar: "a deux pas" en francés.


----------



## enbuenromance

No estoy de acuerdo con amigopepe, porque como dice Gévy, se trata de cuatrocientos metros. Por lo menos en Montevideo, donde se desarrolla la obra a traducir, no lo consideramos así, por lo tanto, no creo que sea tampoco la idea del autor. Sí se podría decir: "cerca de" o "cercano a ".


----------



## GURB

Hola
Certains traducteurs de romans latino-américains emploient le terme de *bloc*. _...à quatre blocs de la place.
_NB:Le bloc de maisons tend à remplacer le pâté de maisons.


----------



## yserien

Cuadra es más bien en América, en España el término es calles, dos calles más arriba, tres calles más abajo...antes se usaba mucho manzanas, ahora menos.


----------



## mercebri

Cuadra no se podría usar en España sobre todo porque los cascos antiguos de las ciudades no poseen un trazado con paralelas y perpendculares tan claro como en las ciudades modernas de Latinoamérica.


----------



## lpfr

mercebri said:


> Cuadra no se podría usar en España sobre todo porque los cascos antiguos de las ciudades no poseen un trazado con paralelas y perpendculares tan claro como en las ciudades modernas de Latinoamérica.


  El plano de cuadras y calles perpendiculares se lo encuentra en la parte vieja de las ciudades latinoamericanas, trazadas por los conquistadores que aplicaban la norma ISO1520 . 
  La parte moderna se adapta al terreno como puede.


----------



## Arleko

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hablo de localización: "Valla una _cuadra_ más allá..." "estoy a una _cuadra_ de allá"


----------



## tmbpoeta

Arleko said:


> Hablo de localización: "Valla una _cuadra_ más allá..." "estoy a una _cuadra_ de allá"



Primero, "vaya" se escribe con "y" (del verbo IR). VALLA es una cerca (clotûre). Creo que se dice "pâté de maison". Cuadra es una medida.

clôture, el acento circunflejo va sobre a vocal "o".


----------



## catatrad

Donc:
"Allez un pâté de maisons plus loin" “ je suis au pâté de maisons suivant”


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Cuadra está en el diccionario de WR: http://www.wordreference.com/esfr/cuadra


----------



## HolaManola

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​

"...Tiene que caminar media cuadra más y ahí es mi casa"

"...Vous devez marcher une demie étable plus. C'est là" ??


----------



## Paquita

Te aconsejo la opción propuesta por Gévy en el post #8

No te olvides de contemplar todas las definiciones o traducciones del diccionario... : étable


----------



## carlitagardel

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Buenas Noches:

Me gustaría saber cómo se especifica en francés que se trata de una cuadra, una manzana en un barrio. No me refiero a cuadra como caballeriza sino a los lados de una manzana de casas. 

Por ejemplo: yo quiero preguntarle a alguien ¿a cuántas cuadras queda el Museo del Louvre?

Muchas Gracias


----------



## Pinairun

À combien de blocs (pâtés) de maisons est le Musée du Louvre?


----------



## carlitagardel

Se puede decir blocs de maisons o pâtés. Son sinónimos estos dos términos?

Muchas Gracias


----------



## Pinairun

carlitagardel said:


> Se puede decir blocs de maisons o pâtés. Son sinónimos estos dos términos?
> 
> Muchas Gracias


 
No sé si son sinónimos absolutos, pero veo que se usan para decir lo mismo: manzanas de casas o cuadras. 
Yo diría "Pâtés".


----------



## Pohana

Si bien en espagnol nous avons l'habitude de demander la distance "_en cuadras_", moi, en français, je demandarais dans la rue : _Mme(M.) pour aller au musée du Louvre s'il vous plaît ?_ 

À +
Pohana


----------



## Paquita

En Francia, las ciudades no suelen tener plano cuadriculado como en otros países, y la noción de cuadra/manzana aunque tenemos la palabra "pâté de maisons" para expresarla no forma parte de "nuestra cultura"

Diría lo que propone Pohana para la pregunta.
O "Le musée est loin d'ici ?

Y para la respuesta, algo como:
C'est à trois rues d'ici
À la troisième rue, tournez à gauche
Passez deux rues et c'est la suivante
...

C'est à 10 minutes.
C'est à environ 1 km

Pero siempre utilizando "rues" o noción de tiempo o de distancia
No me oigo diciendo: c'est à trois pâtés de maisons d'ici...


----------



## carlitagardel

Muchas Gracias a Todos!!
Para mí fueron más que esclarecedoras las respuestas.


----------



## Cuddy

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​

¿Cómo se diría en francés "Yo vivo a cinco cuadras de aquí"?
A quatre pâtes de maison? À quatre rues?

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## scandalo99

Cuddy said:


> ¿Cómo se diría en francés "Yo vivo a cinco cuadras de aquí"?
> A quatre pâtes de maison? À quatre rues?
> 
> Gracias por adelantado.



Hola:

Los dos son correctos: pâtés de maisons ou rues. Pero la palabra es *pâté*, con acento, si no, cambia el sentido de la palabra.

Saludos


----------



## Cuddy

Gracias por la respuesta.
Me gustaría saber además si las formas mencionadas, además de correctas, son de uso común, o por el contrario sonarían artificiales para un hablante nativo.


----------



## jprr

Cuddy said:


> Gracias por la respuesta.
> Me gustaría saber además si las formas mencionadas, además de correctas, son de uso común, o por el contrario sonarían artificiales para un hablante nativo.


No es que suene artificial. A_ lo mejor_ puede servir para ubicar donde vivís, pero en Europa nunca va a ser _una medida_ de distancia. 
 Y pase por "vivo a 3 cuadras", pero si decís "vivo a 10 cuadras" no representa nada... lo puedo imaginar en Buenos-Aires, Mendoza o Mexico DF, pero en Paris o Madrid NO, no remite a ninguna realidad


----------



## Cuddy

Merci, très éclairant.


----------

